# Airbag Outline on dashboard



## kobe24 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have noticed there is a airbag outline that is visible on the dashboard. I have found a picture of a few cars online that also have them. 
I have a 2002 A6 and the airbag out line is visible, anyone else have this issue if so is there anything that can be done without replacing entire dashboard
Thanks


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Airbag Outline on dashboard (kobe24)*

Scan it for codes, it probally reads the resistance is too high or something on an airbag and it will tell you which one.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

take a picture. not sure i understand what you're talking about


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Do you mean that there is a physical line round the airbag panel in the surface of the dash? Or do you mean there is some sort of warning light on?
If you're talking about the dash surface then its not an 'issue' - thats just how it was designed. The airbag insert is pushed out of the way if the airbag deploys, so that you can just replace the insert if repairing the car, rather than having to replace the entire dash.
If you want rid of it then you will have to swap the dash shell, which is a massive job.


----------



## kobe24 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

Yeah it's just the dash surface, I was wondering if there was any to get rid of it other then the swap of the dash shell. I can't insert pictures on here


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kobe24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kobe24* »_I can't insert pictures on here

http://www.photobucket.com


----------



## Max_Power_75 (Mar 5, 2009)

On my car, If you look at the dash (passenger area) from an angle you can see the area where the airbag is located. It's not super obvious but if you focus you can see it... 
So I believe that this is how the dash is made...


----------

